# [ATI-DRIVERS] 8.443.1 problème de résolution

## bouyafa

Bonjour,

Hier j'ai mis à jour ati-drivers et depuis la résolution de mon écran à bien changée. L'écran est tout 'plat' tout 'écrasé'. Mon xorg.conf n'a pas changé, les drivers ATI indiquent la résolution que j'utilise d'habitude, et un autre utilitaire sous e17 aussi. 

Suis je le seul a avoir ce bug ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Framebuffer?

----------

## marmotton

D'après ce que j'ai vu ici et là, les drivers ATI 7.12 ne supportent pas les résolutions wide, c'est même dans les notes officielles ATI... Après je ne sais pas si une solution a été trouvée pour contourner ce problème.

----------

## bouyafa

Comment ça FrameBuffer ?? euh j'utilise vesafb sinon avec mon kernel. 

Si effectivement c'est un réél problème officiel, je vais devoir masquer cette version là.

J'ai un ACER Aspire 1660, je ne me rappelle pas des résolutions supportées par cet écran. Il me semble que c'est un 15,4". 

Qu'est ce qu'une résolution wide ?

----------

## CryoGen

1280x800 par exemple

L'ecran est au format 16/10 au lieu de 4/3  :Wink: 

----------

## nykos

je suis en 1280x800 et ça fonctionne correctement

----------

## BuBuaBu

J'ai reussi a utilisé les dernier driver en résolution wide sans mettre a jour les ' ou 5 fichier de conf. Si je fait une rc-update après l'install, c'est foutu, plus moyen d'avoir l'ecran en 16/10

----------

## d2_racing

 *marmotton wrote:*   

> D'après ce que j'ai vu ici et là, les drivers ATI 7.12 ne supportent pas les résolutions wide, c'est même dans les notes officielles ATI... Après je ne sais pas si une solution a été trouvée pour contourner ce problème.

 

Vous êtes sérieux, la nouvelle version est pire que la version 8.40 ? Moi je roule depuis le début sur la 8.40 car je savais que j'allais avoir des problèmes dans le future....bref ça va mal dans la shop chez ATI...les écrans wide, c'est assez standard sur un laptop.

----------

## matlerouge

Je suis en 1280x800 avec les drivers 8.443.1-r1 et ça marche nickel, même en mettant à jour les fichiers de conf. (J'ai une x1300 mobile..)

----------

## d2_racing

Je suis content de voir ça, c'est peut-être un problème isolé.

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

d2_racing -> Au vue de nombreux (très nombreux) forums, ce n'est pas un problème isolé.

Seulement ... ben chez moi çà marche (1920x1200)  :Smile: 

Montres-nous ton xorg.conf pour voir  :Wink: 

@+,

Guile.

----------

## X-Guardian

Re,

Je place quelques petits bouts de mon xorg :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Monitor"
> 
>         Identifier      "Monitor0"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>         Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "dri"
> 
>         Mode 0666
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas si c'est encore valable mais :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #ln -s libGL.so /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
> 
> 

 

Permettait de corriger un problème de biblio.

@+,

Guile.

----------

## matlerouge

il y a pas des erreurs ou des warnings dans le fichier de log de xorg ?

----------

